# [EMERGE] Cairo-dock (résolu)

## spy20

Bonjour,

je cherche à installer Cairo-dock via portage

J'ai suivi la procédure suivante

http://www.glx-dock.org/ww_page.php?p=Paquet%20Gentoo&lang=en

J'ai bien mes paquets via emerge, mais je rencontre un soucis au moment de l'installation

[ebuild  N    *] x11-misc/cairo-dock-9999  USE="-xcomposite" 0 kB [1]

[ebuild  N    *] x11-misc/cairo-dock-plugins-9999  USE="alsa kde musicplayer network-monitor terminal tomboy webkit -compiz -exif -gio -gmenu -gnome -mail -powermanager -wifi -xfce -xgamma -xklavier" 0 kB [1]

Ai-je trop d'options USE ?

J'ai l'impression que c'est similaire à cette personne mais je n'ai pas de dossier CORE pour Cairo

http://www.glx-dock.org/bg_topic.php?t=4440

```
>>> Emerging (1 of 2) x11-misc/cairo-dock-9999 from desktop-effects

>>> Unpacking source...

 * bzr pull start -->

 *    repository: lp:cairo-dock-core

You have not informed bzr of your Launchpad ID, and you must do this to

write to Launchpad or access private data.  See "bzr help launchpad-login".

http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~cairo-dock-team/cairo-dock-core/cairo-dock is permanently redirected to http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~cairo-dock-team/cairo-dock-core/cairo-dock/changes

You have not informed bzr of your Launchpad ID, and you must do this to

write to Launchpad or access private data.  See "bzr help launchpad-login".

No revisions to pull.                                                                             

 * exporting ...

 * revision 813 is now in /var/tmp/portage/x11-misc/cairo-dock-9999/work/cairo-dock-9999

>>> Source unpacked in /var/tmp/portage/x11-misc/cairo-dock-9999/work

>>> Preparing source in /var/tmp/portage/x11-misc/cairo-dock-9999/work/cairo-dock-9999 ...

intltoolize: neither 'configure.ac' nor 'configure.in' exists

Try 'intltoolize --help' for more information.

 * ERROR: x11-misc/cairo-dock-9999 failed (prepare phase):

 *   intltoolize failed
```

je continue de chercher mais actuellement je n'ai pas trouvé de solutions   :Crying or Very sad: Last edited by spy20 on Mon Jul 25, 2011 6:31 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## guilc

C'est bien un problème similaire : ton ebuild, si tu utilises celui de l'overlay desktop-effects (http://git.overlays.gentoo.org/gitweb/?p=proj/desktop-effects.git;a=blob;f=x11-misc/cairo-dock/cairo-dock-9999.ebuild;h=a45c0cab7045635bed179e01dbfc64e4a7e7382f;hb=HEAD), utilise un build basé sur les autotools.

Mais cairo-dock est passé à cmake. Il faut donc convertir l'ebuild !

Il faut pour cela retirer l'eclass autotools et utiliser l'eclass cmake-utils : http://devmanual.gentoo.org/eclass-reference/cmake-utils.eclass/index.html

----------

## spy20

Re,

tout d'abord merci beaucoup pour ton retour.

Toutefois n'étant que débutant, j'ai tenté quelques manipulations mais sans succés.

Suite à tes conseils j'ai pensé à modifier mon fichier ebuild.

```
spy20 cairo-dock # vi cairo-dock-9999.ebuild 

spy20 cairo-dock # pwd

/var/lib/layman/desktop-effects/x11-misc/cairo-dock
```

Voici la partie modifiée

```
#inherit autotools bzr

inherit cmake-utils bzr

cmake-utils_use_disable autotools

cmake-utils_use_with cmake-utils

```

Puis j'ai recharger le Manifest

```
spy20 cairo-dock # ebuild cairo-dock-9999.ebuild manifest

 * QA Notice: 'sed' called in global scope: x11-misc/cairo-dock-9999

-DDISABLE_autotools=ON 

-DDISABLE_AUTOTOOLS=ON 

-DDISABLE_Autotools=ON 

 * QA Notice: 'sed' called in global scope: x11-misc/cairo-dock-9999

-DWITH_cmake-utils=OFF 

-DWITH_CMAKE-UTILS=OFF 

-DWITH_Cmake-utils=OFF 

>>> Creating Manifest for /var/lib/layman/desktop-effects/x11-misc/cairo-dock
```

Or en faisant un emerge 

j'ai toujours la même erreur (ou presque)

```
spy20 cairo-dock # emerge cairo-dock

Calculating dependencies... done!

>>> Verifying ebuild manifests

>>> Emerging (1 of 1) x11-misc/cairo-dock-9999 from desktop-effects

 * QA Notice: USE Flag 'autotools' not in IUSE for x11-misc/cairo-dock-9999

-DDISABLE_autotools=ON 

 * QA Notice: USE Flag 'autotools' not in IUSE for x11-misc/cairo-dock-9999

-DDISABLE_AUTOTOOLS=ON 

 * QA Notice: USE Flag 'autotools' not in IUSE for x11-misc/cairo-dock-9999

-DDISABLE_Autotools=ON 

 * QA Notice: USE Flag 'cmake-utils' not in IUSE for x11-misc/cairo-dock-9999

-DWITH_cmake-utils=OFF 

 * QA Notice: USE Flag 'cmake-utils' not in IUSE for x11-misc/cairo-dock-9999

-DWITH_CMAKE-UTILS=OFF 

 * QA Notice: USE Flag 'cmake-utils' not in IUSE for x11-misc/cairo-dock-9999

-DWITH_Cmake-utils=OFF 

>>> Unpacking source...

 * bzr pull start -->

 *    repository: lp:cairo-dock-core

You have not informed bzr of your Launchpad ID, and you must do this to

write to Launchpad or access private data.  See "bzr help launchpad-login".

http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~cairo-dock-team/cairo-dock-core/cairo-dock is permanently redirected to http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~cairo-dock-team/cairo-dock-core/cairo-dock/changes

You have not informed bzr of your Launchpad ID, and you must do this to

write to Launchpad or access private data.  See "bzr help launchpad-login".

No revisions to pull.                                                                             

 * exporting ...

 * revision 813 is now in /var/tmp/portage/x11-misc/cairo-dock-9999/work/cairo-dock-9999

>>> Source unpacked in /var/tmp/portage/x11-misc/cairo-dock-9999/work

>>> Preparing source in /var/tmp/portage/x11-misc/cairo-dock-9999/work/cairo-dock-9999 ...

intltoolize: neither 'configure.ac' nor 'configure.in' exists

Try 'intltoolize --help' for more information.

 * ERROR: x11-misc/cairo-dock-9999 failed (prepare phase):

 *   intltoolize failed

 * 

 * Call stack:

 *     ebuild.sh, line  56:  Called src_prepare

 *   environment, line 3022:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *       intltoolize --automake --copy --force || die "intltoolize failed";

 * 

 * If you need support, post the output of 'emerge --info =x11-misc/cairo-dock-9999',

 * the complete build log and the output of 'emerge -pqv =x11-misc/cairo-dock-9999'.

 * This ebuild is from an overlay named 'desktop-effects': '/var/lib/layman/desktop-effects/'

 * The complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/x11-misc/cairo-dock-9999/temp/build.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/x11-misc/cairo-dock-9999/temp/environment'.

 * S: '/var/tmp/portage/x11-misc/cairo-dock-9999/work/cairo-dock-9999'
```

L'erreur semble compréhensible mais je ne vois pas où corriger :'(.

Merci d'avance. En tout cas j'apprends ^^(vu tous les soucis que j'ai lorsque que je souhaite installer un paquet)

----------

## guilc

Hmmm, j'ai pas testé, mais à priori, je dirais de faire ceci :

```
# Copyright 1999-2010 Gentoo Foundation

# Distributed under the terms of the GNU General Public License v2

# $Header: $

EAPI="2"

inherit cmake-utils bzr

EBZR_REPO_URI="lp:cairo-dock-core"

DESCRIPTION="Cairo-dock is a fast, responsive, Mac OS X-like dock."

HOMEPAGE="https://launchpad.net/cairo-dock-core/"

SRC_URI=""

LICENSE="GPL-2"

SLOT="0"

KEYWORDS=""

IUSE="xcomposite"

RDEPEND="

        dev-libs/dbus-glib

        dev-libs/glib:2

        dev-libs/libxml2

        gnome-base/librsvg

        sys-apps/dbus

        x11-libs/cairo

        x11-libs/gtk+:2

        x11-libs/gtkglext

        x11-libs/libXrender

        xcomposite? (

                x11-libs/libXcomposite

                x11-libs/libXinerama

                x11-libs/libXtst

        )

"

DEPEND="${RDEPEND}

        dev-util/intltool

        dev-util/pkgconfig

        sys-devel/gettext

"

src_prepare() {

        bzr_src_prepare

}

src_configure() {

        mycmakeargs=(

                $(cmake-utils_use_enable xcomposite xextend)

        )

        cmake-utils_src_configure

}

src_install() {

        emake DESTDIR="${D}" install || die "emake install failed"

}

pkg_postinst() {

        ewarn "THIS IS A LIVE EBUILD, SO YOU KNOW THE RISKS !"

        ewarn "DO NOT report bugs to Gentoo's bugzilla"

        ewarn "Please report all bugs to #gentoo-desktop-effects"

        einfo "Thank you on behalf of the Gentoo Desktop-Effects team"

}
```

----------

## spy20

Désolé   :Crying or Very sad:  c'était bien tenté

```
[100%] Building C object src/CMakeFiles/cairo-dock.dir/cairo-dock-gui-simple.c.o                   

Building C object src/CMakeFiles/cairo-dock.dir/cairo-dock-gui-backend.c.o                         

Building C object src/CMakeFiles/cairo-dock.dir/cairo-dock-gui-items.c.o                           

Building C object src/CMakeFiles/cairo-dock.dir/cairo-dock-gui-themes.c.o                          

Building C object src/CMakeFiles/cairo-dock.dir/cairo-dock-gui-commons.c.o                         

In file included from /usr/include/gtk-2.0/gtk/gtk.h:234,                                          

                 from /var/tmp/portage/x11-misc/cairo-dock-9999/work/cairo-dock-9999/src/cairo-dock-menu.c:28:

/usr/include/gtk-2.0/gtk/gtkitemfactory.h:47: attention : function declaration isn’t a prototype

In file included from /usr/include/gtk-2.0/gtk/gtk.h:234,

                 from /var/tmp/portage/x11-misc/cairo-dock-9999/work/cairo-dock-9999/src/gldit/cairo-dock-struct.h:26,

                 from /var/tmp/portage/x11-misc/cairo-dock-9999/work/cairo-dock-9999/src/gldit/cairo-dock-module-factory.h:25,

                 from /var/tmp/portage/x11-misc/cairo-dock-9999/work/cairo-dock-9999/src/cairo-dock-gui-main.c:28:

/usr/include/gtk-2.0/gtk/gtkitemfactory.h:47: attention : function declaration isn’t a prototype

In file included from /usr/include/gtk-2.0/gtk/gtk.h:234,

                 from /var/tmp/portage/x11-misc/cairo-dock-9999/work/cairo-dock-9999/src/gldit/cairo-dock-struct.h:26,

                 from /var/tmp/portage/x11-misc/cairo-dock-9999/work/cairo-dock-9999/src/gldit/cairo-dock-config.h:28,

                 from /var/tmp/portage/x11-misc/cairo-dock-9999/work/cairo-dock-9999/src/cairo-dock-gui-simple.c:28:

/usr/include/gtk-2.0/gtk/gtkitemfactory.h:47: attention : function declaration isn’t a prototype

In file included from /usr/include/gtk-2.0/gtk/gtk.h:234,

                 from /var/tmp/portage/x11-misc/cairo-dock-9999/work/cairo-dock-9999/src/gldit/cairo-dock-struct.h:26,

                 from /var/tmp/portage/x11-misc/cairo-dock-9999/work/cairo-dock-9999/src/gldit/cairo-dock-config.h:28,

                 from /var/tmp/portage/x11-misc/cairo-dock-9999/work/cairo-dock-9999/src/cairo-dock-gui-backend.c:27:

/usr/include/gtk-2.0/gtk/gtkitemfactory.h:47: attention : function declaration isn’t a prototype

In file included from /usr/include/gtk-2.0/gtk/gtk.h:234,

                 from /var/tmp/portage/x11-misc/cairo-dock-9999/work/cairo-dock-9999/src/cairo-dock.c:63:

/usr/include/gtk-2.0/gtk/gtkitemfactory.h:47: attention : function declaration isn’t a prototype

In file included from /usr/include/gtk-2.0/gtk/gtk.h:234,

                 from /var/tmp/portage/x11-misc/cairo-dock-9999/work/cairo-dock-9999/src/gldit/cairo-dock-struct.h:26,

                 from /var/tmp/portage/x11-misc/cairo-dock-9999/work/cairo-dock-9999/src/gldit/cairo-dock-config.h:28,

                 from /var/tmp/portage/x11-misc/cairo-dock-9999/work/cairo-dock-9999/src/cairo-dock-gui-commons.c:32:

/usr/include/gtk-2.0/gtk/gtkitemfactory.h:47: attention : function declaration isn’t a prototype

In file included from /usr/include/gtk-2.0/gtk/gtk.h:234,

                 from /var/tmp/portage/x11-misc/cairo-dock-9999/work/cairo-dock-9999/src/cairo-dock-user-interaction.c:27:

/usr/include/gtk-2.0/gtk/gtkitemfactory.h:47: attention : function declaration isn’t a prototype

In file included from /usr/include/gtk-2.0/gtk/gtk.h:234,

                 from /var/tmp/portage/x11-misc/cairo-dock-9999/work/cairo-dock-9999/src/gldit/cairo-dock-struct.h:26,

                 from /var/tmp/portage/x11-misc/cairo-dock-9999/work/cairo-dock-9999/src/gldit/cairo-dock-keyfile-utilities.h:25,

                 from /var/tmp/portage/x11-misc/cairo-dock-9999/work/cairo-dock-9999/src/cairo-dock-gui-themes.c:31:

/usr/include/gtk-2.0/gtk/gtkitemfactory.h:47: attention : function declaration isn’t a prototype

In file included from /usr/include/gtk-2.0/gtk/gtk.h:234,

                 from /var/tmp/portage/x11-misc/cairo-dock-9999/work/cairo-dock-9999/src/gldit/cairo-dock-struct.h:26,

                 from /var/tmp/portage/x11-misc/cairo-dock-9999/work/cairo-dock-9999/src/gldit/cairo-dock-module-factory.h:25,

                 from /var/tmp/portage/x11-misc/cairo-dock-9999/work/cairo-dock-9999/src/cairo-dock-gui-items.c:28:

/usr/include/gtk-2.0/gtk/gtkitemfactory.h:47: attention : function declaration isn’t a prototype

Linking C executable cairo-dock

[100%] Built target cairo-dock                                                                     

>>> Source compiled.

>>> Test phase [not enabled]: x11-misc/cairo-dock-9999

>>> Install cairo-dock-9999 into /var/tmp/portage/x11-misc/cairo-dock-9999/image/ category x11-misc

make -j9 DESTDIR=/var/tmp/portage/x11-misc/cairo-dock-9999/image/ install 

make: *** Aucune règle pour fabriquer la cible « install ». Arrêt.

emake failed

 * ERROR: x11-misc/cairo-dock-9999 failed (install phase):

 *   emake install failed

 * 

 * Call stack:

 *     ebuild.sh, line  56:  Called src_install

 *   environment, line 3025:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *       emake DESTDIR="${D}" install || die "emake install failed"

 * 

 * If you need support, post the output of 'emerge --info =x11-misc/cairo-dock-9999',

 * the complete build log and the output of 'emerge -pqv =x11-misc/cairo-dock-9999'.

 * This ebuild is from an overlay named 'desktop-effects': '/var/lib/layman/desktop-effects/'

 * The complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/x11-misc/cairo-dock-9999/temp/build.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/x11-misc/cairo-dock-9999/temp/environment'.

 * S: '/var/tmp/portage/x11-misc/cairo-dock-9999/work/cairo-dock-9999'
```

----------

## guilc

Ah ben oui mais c'est mieux quand même !! Là ca compile !

Juste : vire la fonction "src_install". C'est la fonction par défaut, le simple fait de laisser faire l'eclass cmake sera suffisant. Et là je pense que l'emerge ira au bout  :Smile: 

----------

## spy20

 *guilc wrote:*   

> Ah ben oui mais c'est mieux quand même !! Là ca compile !
> 
> Juste : vire la fonction "src_install". C'est la fonction par défaut, le simple fait de laisser faire l'eclass cmake sera suffisant. Et là je pense que l'emerge ira au bout 

 

Wahou tu es trop fort merci beaucoup.

Tu vas régler tous mes soucis d'install de packages LOL.

Voici la fin du emerge

http://pastebin.com/rkLGVM1w

```
>>> Completed installing cairo-dock-9999 into /var/tmp/portage/x11-misc/cairo-dock-9999/image/

strip: x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-strip --strip-unneeded -R .comment

   usr/bin/cairo-dock

   usr/lib64/libgldi.so.2.4.0~0beta2

ecompressdir: bzip2 -9 /usr/share/man

Auto fixing rpaths for /var/tmp/portage/x11-misc/cairo-dock-9999/image/usr/lib64/libgldi.so.2.4.0~0beta2

 * QA Notice: The following files contain insecure RUNPATHs

 *  Please file a bug about this at http://bugs.gentoo.org/

 *  with the maintaining herd of the package.

 *   /var/tmp/portage/x11-misc/cairo-dock-9999/image/usr/lib64/libgldi.so.2.4.0~0beta2

 * 

making executable: usr/lib64/libgldi.so.2.4.0~0beta2

>>> Installing (1 of 1) x11-misc/cairo-dock-9999

 * THIS IS A LIVE EBUILD, SO YOU KNOW THE RISKS !

 * DO NOT report bugs to Gentoo's bugzilla

 * Please report all bugs to #gentoo-desktop-effects

 * Thank you on behalf of the Gentoo Desktop-Effects team

>>> Recording x11-misc/cairo-dock in "world" favorites file...

 * Messages for package x11-misc/cairo-dock-9999:

 * THIS IS A LIVE EBUILD, SO YOU KNOW THE RISKS !

 * DO NOT report bugs to Gentoo's bugzilla

 * Please report all bugs to #gentoo-desktop-effects

>>> Auto-cleaning packages...

>>> No outdated packages were found on your system.

 * GNU info directory index is up-to-date.
```

----------

